# New MK Korea Limbs



## Kendric_Hubbard (Feb 5, 2015)

Has anyone shot the new 2015 MK Korea limbs, and if so, what did you think of them?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I have shot the new Veracity limbs. They are smoother and have less recoil than the Vera 1 limbs. 

I still shoot my Vera 1s, as they tune my arrow at slightly less poundage and have slightly better sight marks, but have a bit more recoil. So i have the new veracity limbs on one bow, and the Veras on the other. I really love the Veracity limbs. I had a few people shoot my bow during Vegas, and they also loved the smooth dead feel of the shot. Perhaps they will post here as well. 

Chris


----------



## Kendric_Hubbard (Feb 5, 2015)

Have you shot the Mach X limbs?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i have not. I prefer wood core limbs. I can say that MK Korea sees the Mach X as a much better limb than the Mach3. The Mach X is their top of the line foam core limb. 


Chris


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm shooting a pair of 2015 Veracity limbs on a full MK setup and my friend is shooting a pair of Vera 2s on a full MK setup. They are my favorite limbs so far (and I'm not sponsored by MK or anything...though some discounts would be nice for a college student lol ) and I've compared them to EX Primes, Winexes, VX1000s, Inpers, EX Powers, Apecs Primes. One of the coaches at Berkeley said that they (Veracity) are very snappy and smooth. They have the the fast limb characteristic where they feel stiffer in the front and smooth in the back (as compared to the MK Inpers where I would describe the draw as much more linear and smooth). The Veracity limbs are easy to tune and I've gotten them pretty quiet with some limbsavers on my setup. They feel more dead after the shot than the EX Primes, but not as dead as a foam core from my experience. Funny thing is I actually had my eyes on the Mach X limbs since I'm more of a carbon/foam person but I though the Mach X graphics looked very...plain, so I opted for the Veracity limbs instead since MK seems to be known for their Vera line anyways. For reference I shoot 38lbs otf @ 29.25 inches and have probably another 1cm of elevation more on my sight that I can go down for 70m with Nano SSTs. 

Another important thing to note from my experience is that MK rates their limbs similarly to Samick so they are heavier than a respective W&W or Hoyt limb. My limbs are rated at 32lb (longs) but with my tiller almost all the way in at 29.25 inches I draw 38.5lbs. 

My one qualm with the Veracity limbs is that the finish is not as sturdy as the EX Primes, you have to be careful with your limbs if you don't want little pieces of the graphics to come off. 

Hope this helps!

Here's a few pictures...


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a set on both of the limbs that Chris mentioned. I agree with his summary. I'd have to say these are some of the best if not the best limbs that I have ever shot. 



chrstphr said:


> I have shot the new Veracity limbs. They are smoother and have less recoil than the Vera 1 limbs.
> 
> I still shoot my Vera 1s, as they tune my arrow at slightly less poundage and have slightly better sight marks, but have a bit more recoil. So i have the new veracity limbs on one bow, and the Veras on the other. I really love the Veracity limbs. I had a few people shoot my bow during Vegas, and they also loved the smooth dead feel of the shot. Perhaps they will post here as well.
> 
> Chris


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I am just looking forward to Chris getting me the MK Inpers which will be my first jumped up Korean limb, even though they are MK's entry level limb


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Inpers for me are easily the best limbs Ive shot under 500 dollars. People at UCB say its Winex caliber so youll definitely enjoy them'


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

fango0000 said:


> The Inpers for me are easily the best limbs Ive shot under 500 dollars. People at UCB say its Winex caliber so youll definitely enjoy them'


If you mean UC Berkeley, then I'm in cuz that's where I went!


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hahaha, if you've shot with their team then you probably already know how well it shoots


----------



## cekkmt (Nov 29, 2013)

fango0000 next time you are around Berkeley we should trade bows for a couple ends, I have a set of 32 lb long formula Mach Xs. I'm interested in how they compare.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh man I'm totally in  I'm not sure I'll be able to visit Berkeley anytime soon but maybe during the practice day at West Regionals if I'm out of lab early?


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

I also found my old portable chrono and chrono'd my Veracitys, and they averaged out to be 187fps or so. I'm curious how the Mach Xs will do :O


----------

